# Grimm Season 2



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Episode 1 of Season 2 is scheduled for Monday, August 13 2012 at 10PM EDT.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Starting awfully early, I'm not even caught up on last season.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I'm not sure if this is the start of the season or just an early showing of that episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The second episode is apparently scheduled for 9/14 (a Friday), so I'm guessing this is a preview, and it will repeat on 9/7?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Well, the Olympics ends on Sunday, so "Grimm" doesn't count but they are showing the pilot episodes of "Go On" tomorrow and "Animal Practice" on Sunday.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Where the heck did the summer go?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

unitron said:


> Where the heck did the summer go?


It melted.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

2x02 just showed up in my Guide Data for 8/20, so it looks like it's starting up for realsies.


----------

